# HAPPY - HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANA



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY DEAR FRIEND!!!!!

:dance:Olie & Itsy's Mommy is having a Birthday today!! arty::dance:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dana!! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dana- I hope you have a wonderful birthday and are covered in Neezer kisses (and no poo eating ones!!!)


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dana!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SPECIAL YA-YA!!!!!!!
I hope you have a wonderful day today......you deserve it~~ The girls send hugs and kissess and so do I!!!! Love Ya Your Grand-daughter!!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Dana!!! arty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Dana- hope you have a wonderful birthday!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday and many more.* :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to my dear soul mate!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Dana!*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, my sweet friend! :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANA

CELEBRATE THE DAY.

ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A SPECIAL FRIEND !!!!!! *Dana, I hope you get to spoil yourself today and have a great birthday! This makes you, what? 40 years young??

Love and many (((((((hugs)))))))) birthday girl! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANA!* :juggle::clap2:

*Hope you have a wonderful day!*:thumb:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANA arty:*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dana. arty: It's a great day for birthdays! :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday from Evye and I:hug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Dana! I hope you have the happiest of birthdays! Make the most of every minute and enjoy it to the fullest!

I had no idea that you shared a birthday with my Cooper!

I wish I could have taken you out for a little celebration, we'll have to make up for it later arty:

Beverly


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dana!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dana!!!!!

arty:Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Dana. Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We hope it is a great one!!


----------

